# Deer Fencing for Goats?



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Will this keep goats out of the garden? I am trying to find a cheap fencing idea I can remove easily when the garden is done. One that doesn't require electricity, lol.

http://www.amazon.com/Easy-Gardener-154 ... B000A286YU


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It should.... :thumb:


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Dang, you're the only one that said yes, LOL. I am gonna do it. Worst case scenario is I have to cross fence the pasture with real fencing. LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually...it likely won't, it's a plastic mesh that is a net and very hard to see, it'll keep fowl out but if a goat can't see it, they'll just go through it. Trial and error though is sometimes the best teacher...maybe tie some colored string or tape every so many inches so it's easily seen by the goats.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Knowing Maa and Bay Belle, it won't work. If I tied stuff to it, Bay Belle would just go over and eat the strings. She is just evil like that!!! She makes an effort to jump on our porch and poop!!!! I chase her away with the broom and she runs around the house, just to quickly leap onto the front porch again. Sneaky, evil goats!

I just need to sweet talk hubby into building me some portable goat pens. I wanna move them around the property to the best graze, and that would be better than tying them out.

Imma buy that mesh though, cause the chickens caused more damage than the goats!! LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Those 16 foot galvanized stock panels are easy enough to connect together and be able to move them around....the cattle panels are cheaper but if you have horned goats that can get their heads stuck in the squares it's not a good choice. I used them for portable corral type pens with my does, I just used a few t-posts every 6 feet to help support them. 4-6 of these make a good sized eating area.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

I was thinking about that 6 ft field/dog wire. The holes are like 2" by 4 ". Good at preventing horns getting stuck and really sturdy. I forget, it seems like it was 6' tall by 100' long and $75.00 a roll. They have it at our feed store. That'll be good for the goaties and the chickens hopefully can make do with the netting. I would like to actually eat our tomatoes this year! LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Dang, you're the only one that said yes, LOL. I am gonna do it. Worst case scenario is I have to cross fence the pasture with real fencing. LOL


 LOL... well ...I guess I am out voted then... :doh: :wink:


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

lol! Maybe you're right and were all wrong! We'll see, hehehe. I'll post back with their fence antics. :O


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yet ..I may be wrong....but thanks.. :thumb: :hi5: :thumbup:


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Its okay, I'll just blame you if they eat my tomatoes!! )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHE.. :laugh: not fair...LOL.. I plead the fifth.... :laugh:


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

lol! once posted on the Internet, always there! LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL.. :laugh: use under your own discretion ....that is a safe way to state it.....HeHe... My bad... :help:  :wink:


----------

